# Hot or Not Tournement



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

I post these two pictures to compete against eachother. You will vote for the tower you like the most. After 20 votes, there will be a winner, and then the final voter, the 20ths, will choose a tower himself to compete with the winner of the prior round. So this will be kind of like a Hot or Not tournement. 

Suggestion: I think it would be nice to see a variaty of unkown builings, in different shapes and sizes, from all over the world, that we would otherwise probably miss.

- 10 posts, in case of a draw, the 11th vote gets the next picture.
- How to vote: write down the name of the building, motivation, and the new score 

for example:
building bla bla
because bla bla
4-2 

Lets see wich tower will set the record for staying in the Competition the longest :cheers:


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ill start with these two from Holland:

52 Degrees, Nijmegen









Vesteda, Eindhoven.









*0-0*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Great idea kay:

52 Degrees, Nijmegen
nice shape and cladding.
1-0


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

52 Degrees, Nijmegen

great cladding and i really like the grass on the podiums roof

2-0


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Same as the first guy
3-0


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

Vesteda, Eindhoven
Very slim tower, with a nice and simple facade. Very classy.
I love it!

3-1


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Vesteda
Nice modern flatiron.
3-2

btw with 20 votes it can happen that the result = 10-10.


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove (Jun 15, 2012)

*4-2 * 52Degrees, Nijmegen has a more international design. :cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Really good matchup. At first I was going with the first one, but the more I look at the second, the more I like it. Vesteda for me.

4-3.


----------



## effekijken88 (Jan 15, 2013)

5-3 52Degrees Wonderful cladding


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

52 Degrees - I love its cladding.

*6-3*


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Vesteda, very sleek and timeless design.

6:4


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

wespje1990 said:


> Ill start with these two from Holland:
> 
> 52 Degrees, Nijmegen
> 
> ...


They're totally not from Holland, but from the Netherlands.. 
These cities are located in the provinces of Gelderland and Noord-Brabant, not Zuid or Noord-Holland.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Only dutch people care.


----------



## Khalil9025 (Feb 6, 2013)

wool , it is so hot!


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Vesteda
Its a modern day Flat Iron, slim design, good height.
*6-5*


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

52 degrees
i really love the facade 

7-5


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Vesteda, by far. 7-6


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

52 degrees!

8-6


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

52 Degrees. https://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&l...vbtXCXY4qoDECuOAba0Jsg&cbp=12,28.42,,0,-12.15
Vesteda. https://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&l...Fqww&cbp=12,200.93,,0,-28.612,200.93,,0,-28.6


----------

